

CoffeeScript Koans - TrevorBurnham
https://github.com/blindsey/coffee_script_koans

======
TrevorBurnham
A fork of the well-known (and quite good) JavaScript Koans. As a fork, it
currently suffers from a lack of CoffeeScript-specific content; see this pull
request: <https://github.com/blindsey/coffee_script_koans/pull/4>

There's also another project calling itself CoffeeScript Koans, also based on
JavaScript Koans: <https://github.com/sleepyfox/coffeescript-koans>

